# CAM's New Life Journal



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello.... been awhile has it not?

I apologize for the whole IM Comp thing.  Ever since the beginning of January, life has been off-the-hinges.  My work lost an officer, and while I got his position, I also got all his workload that he never finished.  Politics at work are extreme and exhausting.  50 plus hours a week plus working my off days is burning me out faster than a cheap candle wick.

My brother and I bought a small house and I have been working on fixing the place up, slowly but surely.  One problem after another has popped up and I no longer have the funds to keep fixing things...

On top of al this, I get the news my gf is PREGNANT....... so that speeds up our former date of a December wedding and shoves it up into April...and she will be moving up here as of April after our wedding.  Which means the house MUST be done before the baby arrives... in September....

So... as you can see, life has been wild.

I am here to continue my journal... for my on sanity.  In all this comotion, I still have been a regular at the gym, and will be tracking my progress once again on here.

Itll be good to talk to you all again.


My workouts:  Im still pretty much a MAX-OT junkie...with a slight change here and there.  I control my tempo a bit more than they recommend and work up to the 8-10 rep range on occassion.  Mike has been giving me tips on the things he has been reading up on as far as TUT and controlled tempo.. and I take those things into effect as I learn them.  

My supplements are the very basic, as that is what i can afford and also which works the best IMO.  I have Whey Protein, Creatine and Multivitamins.  

I also supplement with ALA and GABA as I have a lot of them both left from the previous year.

Diet has always been my achilles heel.  I dont count calories very well, and dont have much time too even if I really had the desire to do so.  I eat well.  4-5 meals a day.  Usually fish, chicken and beef are my main sources of food protein.  I eat stirfry vegtables on a daily basis.   I stick to the tried and true cottage cheese, whole grain cereal, bread,oatmeal, whole wheat bagels, skim milk, cheese, diet sodas, and the occasional potato chips and cookies.

I have started to limit myself to ONE fast food item per week.  If I must eat out, I eat saladsw/chicken and diet soda or milk.

Today is Shoulders/Calvs.

I do between 5-8 sets for larger bodyparts and 3-5 sets for smaller. Workouts last no longer than 40 minutes.. usually 25-30.

Mondays workout:

Squats:  1) 295 x 6 (not too failure) 2) 315 x 6  3) 325 x 5
Leg Extensions 240 x 10 (45 sec) 240 x 5
Ham Curls 1) Whole stack x 6


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice to see you getting back into the swing of things. 

Congrats on the baby.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice to have you back buddy. I hear you on the OT. Question for you though. Not judging, just curious- Your a christian correct? So why is your girlfriend pregnant?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

lol... take a wild guess


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

Its a fair question, and I just messed up.  This is a consequence of my actions.  I refuse to call a child a mistake, but having a child is a consequence to doing what I did.  I was wrong, but I have made peace with God.  No use on dwelling on my sin.  Time to step up to the plate and be a man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Good to know. Again, not judging. I kinda lost my faith awhile back and I'm still trying to figure things out for myself. So I'm curious what other Christians think of certain situations. Thanks


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

If anything, this situation has strengthend my faith.   I now firmly believe that God holds those that believe more accountable for sin than those who do not, at least while on Earth.  To be completely frank, I was not very active at ALL and took precautions but things still happened.  My life the past 9 months is a testimoney to God.  Dont lose faith.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

Today: Delts/Calvs

After Acclimation Sets:

Dumbell Overhead Press: 1) 105 x 5   2) 105 x 4  3)(TUT) 55 x 10 (2-1-3)

Side Lateral: 1) 60 x 7  2) 65 x 6

Cable Rear Delt 30 x 6 x 2


Calvs:  Standing Press (whole stack plus 3 x 45) x 5 (6-8 reps each)


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

welcome back Dave... wow. THat is a lot to take in. I have missed talking to you and often wondered what the heck happened to you or what you've been up to.

I wish you and your girlfriend, and your baby-to-be the best, and am sincerely glad to have you back on here...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks buddy..


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, lots has happened in the past few months for ya. You're still in Eureka right?
I know that you don't want to be there permanently, but is it more of a long term committment now that you have that other officer's position?
I wish you and your gf the best of luck with the new baby coming, though. Being a parent is tough. Also, congrats on the upcoming wedding, even though it's sooner than you wanted.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow.  Birth control man   Congrats!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

CONGRATS DAD!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome Back, and Congrats on the Baby!!! I'm with you, never doubt what the Good Lord gives you!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2005)

Today's workout Back and Traps

Seated Straight Bar Pulley Rows
1) 260 x 8 
2) 280 x 4
3 260 x 6

Dumbell Row
1) 120 x 7
2) 120 x 6

Pull-Downs 
1) 240 x 8

Pull-ups (outer grip, slow and controlled)
1) x 5
2) x 5


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

BIG numbers there, Nice lookin w/o!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Today March 29

Biceps/Forearms

Barbell Curls
1) 135 x 6   2) 135 x 4  3) 135 x 3    ( 1 1/2 min intervals)

Dumbell Curls

55 x 7

Hammer Curls 60 x 7    2) 40 x 8


Forearms.....


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

Atleast you're not a high-volume nut.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> ... I refuse to call a child a mistake ... Time to step up to the plate and be a man.



In this day and age, it's refreshing to hear such comments.  We haven't talked much camaro, but I'll be following along this journal now.  Good luck with the upcoming baby, house, g/f ... whew, that's a lot in such a short period of time.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks yallz.... whats good NatTAN.. long time no chat there bud


----------

